# Wedding Rings



## Rugs

I saw this on the infidelity forum and thought this was a good question for the happily married.

Do you wear your wedding ring?
Do you ever take off your wedding ring?


----------



## Ano

I always wear mine unless I go swimming or am baking something that requires kneading.


----------



## Mavash.

Why is this a good question? Just curious. 

A ring won't make someone stay faithful.

For the record I wear my ring as often as possible. Not because "I" care but because HE does.

Married 21 years.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I love wearing my wedding ring. He paid a lot of money for it. I also wear my engagement ring too. I don't take them off. 
For me it's a very visible and physical manifestation of the vows I took on one of the most important days of my life. 
And my husband wears his wedding band every day. He only takes it off when he takes a bath or has some messy car/yard work to do.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Rugs said:


> I saw this on the infidelity forum and thought this was a good question for the happily married.
> 
> Do you wear your wedding ring?
> Do you ever take off your wedding ring?


 Love my ring, treasure it....would be sick if It was ever lost... Represents his wanting me to be his "forever"...he ran back & bought the one I lit up over while out looking together at the Mall...just days later -so many moons ago....

Yet...I've never been one to wear my ring 24/7... 

If I am hanging at home...I don't have it on...if company will be coming over ....or I dress up to go out..it goes on.....

He is not allowed to wear his at work, as it may get caught on something & rip his hand off... Work rules... unless I get it for him when we're going out... he doesn't wear it ... We're getting ready to take a little vacation, I usually get mine & don't even think of his.. hmmm I think I should bring it ! 

None of this has ever bothered me .....nor him.

I recall one thread on here ...and this wife was so HURT ....to the point of tears...he must not love her anymore... all because her husband took his Wedding band off - to wash something..  you'd think it spelled the undoing of her marriage... I've never read anything quite like that.... but I realized through her pouring out her feelings on there, that WOW... for some, the significance to this piece of jewelry carries more emotional weight than I've ever personally given thought to.... She would think a couple like us had to be cheating on each other or couldn't possibly love each other - with how lax we are - in this regard...

But this is so not the case in any way! 

There are surely things that would bother me if he didn't do them..for instance.... if his kisses lost their passion, his touching/affection came to a crawl...our laughter dimmed, he stopped reaching for my hand when he is near...this I would notice & be ....the thought of the wedding band doesn't even enter the brain.. Our love/ devotion/ commitment is more something engraved on the .. 

When I do slip my rings on...getting ready to go out ... I also slip on another....the ring bearing the birthstones of our children ..always a moment of deep gratitude...what each represents....for the love of ..and the love of family.


----------



## Coffee Amore

SimplyAmorous said:


> I recall one thread on here ...and this wife was so HURT ....to the point of tears...he must not love her anymore... all because her husband took his Wedding band off - to wash something..  you'd think it spelled the undoing of her marriage... I've never read anything quite like that.... but I realized through her pouring out her feelings on there, that WOW... for some, the significance to this piece of jewelry carries more emotional weight than I've ever personally given thought to.... She would think a couple like us had to be cheating on each other or couldn't possibly love each other - with how lax we are - in this regard...
> 
> But this is so not the case in any way!


I remember that thread. While I wouldn't be as emotional if my husband didn't wear his ring, it would bother me a lot if he decided it wasn't important to wear his ring. I could relate to some of that wife's feelings even though I think she misunderstood that particular situation. It's one thing if a couple doesn't wear rings from the start (my parents don't..they're married but have never had rings..it's just not important to them), but if we had rings, exchanged rings at a wedding ceremony and he decided to stop wearing his..you bet I'd be hurt because the ring is an outward commitment of our vows.

The first thing people do when they break off a marriage is take off their wedding rings. Look at television..one of the first things people who do in movies or TV do before they cheat is take off their wedding ring...So removing a wedding ring is a gesture that carries a lot of meaning whether intended or not.

How do people check out whether someone is married or not? They look at the ring finger. I am perfectly aware that a person can cheat with a ring on. I know people who have cheated while they wore their wedding band. However, for me..wearing a wedding ring is much like taking my husband's last name. I didn't have to do either to be married, but it made ME feel married and very much bonded to him. 


SA - you call yourself a romantic but you don't have a problem not wearing YOUR ring?  I know your husband can't because of his job..but I'm surprised you don't. To me wearing the ring is very much a romantic gesture signaling I'm taken.


----------



## mablenc

we never had rings, our old church does not allow jewelry. I have been married for almost 11 years. I have lived in five states in the US, from west to east coast. Never have I had a problem by not wearing one or has my husband. I have only been asked once by a female coworker I was helping with insurance changes due to her divorce if I was married. 

I know some people think differently but to me its a marketing thing. look at the history of why people wear rings, there is really no biblical or religious significance. 

I will say I do like wearing rings now, but I have never thought of going buy a wedding ring.

I also don't think it makes you an open target to cheating as thats a personal choice ring or no ring. 

A lot of times we give things value, if you think the ring adds value to your marriage then by all means wear one.


----------



## Amplexor

I have two. My original wedding band and a diamond wedding ring she bought for me on our 15th anniversary. I wear them both. The original on my left hand and the other on my right. I only take them off if I am working on a home project that ruin them or they are a power tool hazard.


----------



## mablenc

SimplyAmorous said:


> Love my ring, treasure it....would be sick if It was ever lost... Represents his wanting me to be his "forever"...he ran back & bought the one I lit up over while out looking together at the Mall...just days later -so many moons ago....
> 
> Yet...I've never been one to wear my ring 24/7...
> 
> If I am hanging at home...I don't have it on...if company will be coming over ....or I dress up to go out..it goes on.....
> 
> He is not allowed to wear his at work, as it may get caught on something & rip his hand off... Work rules... unless I get it for him when we're going out... he doesn't wear it ... We're getting ready to take a little vacation, I usually get mine & don't even think of his.. hmmm I think I should bring it !
> 
> None of this has ever bothered me .....nor him.
> 
> I recall one thread on here ...and this wife was so HURT ....to the point of tears...he must not love her anymore... all because her husband took his Wedding band off - to wash something..  you'd think it spelled the undoing of her marriage... I've never read anything quite like that.... but I realized through her pouring out her feelings on there, that WOW... for some, the significance to this piece of jewelry carries more emotional weight than I've ever personally given thought to.... She would think a couple like us had to be cheating on each other or couldn't possibly love each other - with how lax we are - in this regard...
> 
> But this is so not the case in any way!
> 
> There are surely things that would bother me if he didn't do them..for instance.... if his kisses lost their passion, his touching/affection came to a crawl...our laughter dimmed, he stopped reaching for my hand when he is near...this I would notice & be ....the thought of the wedding band doesn't even enter the brain.. Our love/ devotion/ commitment is more something engraved on the ..
> 
> When I do slip my rings on...getting ready to go out ... I also slip on another....the ring bearing the birthstones of our children ..always a moment of deep gratitude...what each represents....for the love of ..and the love of family.


What a lovely post, I see why you value your rings.

Yes, in lots of places rings pose a hazard.


----------



## Hope1964

My husband took his off as a passive aggressive thing when he was cheating. Said it didn't fit or bugged him or something. Anyway, he wears it all the time now, takes it off at bedtime and puts it back on each morning.

I also take mine off at night. Mine is 3 rings soldered together, and is kind of clunky. I absolutely love it and love wearing it, but some days I forget to put it on in the morning, and I never wear it when doing work around the yard or house.


----------



## Laila8

My husband wears his all the time, around the house, at work, etc. I hate wearing rings around the house, but I almost always wear my ring when I go out in public.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Coffee Amore said:


> SA - you call yourself a romantic but you don't have a problem not wearing YOUR ring?  I know your husband can't because of his job..but I'm surprised you don't. To me wearing the ring is very much a romantic gesture signaling I'm taken.


Does any of us make total sense ?? 

But I am a *Romantic*[email protected]#$ ...I'm near Pathetic in some ways... Ya know... stick your hand down your throat mushy gushy sap ... I can't go see a Romantic movie without coming out the theater doors blowing my nose, looking like









For me it's all wrapped up in what can not be touched, but only FELT....the emotional entanglement, the shared memories, the knowing another so deeply (yeah the whole soul mates thing -he tells me I am his soul mate in the sweetest moments)..

Some may define all THIS in the representation of their rings.....but we all know it's so much MORE ....I'm having a hard time explaining this -other than we can have all of this -even without the "traditional "rings on the finger...

And really...even Romantics are not created the same...for instance...I could care less about cards on Valentines / Anniversarys (just give me







please)...or flowers, I've told him NOT to buy them for me, I think they are a waste of $$..I'd rather him go pick me some Daisy's in the back yard !! One time I told him to buy me a tree, he told me to go buy it myself. :rofl: 

When I opened his ring box, happily laid my eyes on the one he'd chosen.... half of me was elated -as it was MY dream Ring....but in the next breathe, I told him he spent too much...(with an appreciative )...I was thinking of our future together ....even that was more important than the Ring. 

It's just like anything else in life... People feel differently in different areas (sexuality, love languages, beliefs, importance of ring wearing, the list is endless isn't it?) ... and it's OK..unless the 2 of them feel very differently --then the hard feelings come in.

Ok husband is right here...I asked him how HE feels, he admits it's a good thing to wear them.... then added this..."You know ME, I am a safety person"... then he goes into when we watched this horrific movie yrs ago where some madman wanted the woman's expensive Diamond, couldn't get it off her finger, the CUT her finger off with pliers!! He said after seeing that, he'd never encourage someone to wear a ring.... Strange response I know. Then adds... "Besides, for a guy a ring is nothing more than a Skirt magnant".

I'm sure this will BE the strangest reply on this thread - ha ha!


----------



## pb76no

It is the only jewelry I wear, not even a watch. Only take it off if my finger starts to swell. Not at night, not in the shower. Took it off like twice when very hurt or angry.

My W had stopped wearing hers. Had many "reasons". At some point in MC, I guess she realized how much that meant to me and put it back on. 

I'm not sure how to explain it. It's a symbol. You go through this whole thing during the ceremony, exchanging rings, "_*with this ring, I thee wed*_". So without this ring, I am no longer wed. I'm obnoxiously logical about things. But not this one.


----------



## mablenc

SimplyAmorous said:


> Does any of us make total sense ??
> 
> But I am a *Romantic*[email protected]#$ ...I'm near Pathetic in some ways... Ya know... stick your hand down your throat mushy gushy sap ... I can't go see a Romantic movie without coming out the theater doors blowing my nose, looking like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's all wrapped up in what can not be touched, but only FELT....the emotional entanglement, the shared memories, the knowing another so deeply (yeah the whole soul mates thing -he tells me I am his soul mate in the sweetest moments)..
> 
> Some may define all THIS in the representation of their rings.....but we all know it's so much MORE ....I'm having a hard time explaining this -other than we can have all of this -even without the "traditional "rings on the finger...
> 
> And really...even Romantics are not created the same...for instance...I could care less about cards on Valentines / Anniversarys (just give me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please)...or flowers, I've told him NOT to buy them for me, I think they are a waste of $$..I'd rather him go pick me some Daisy's in the back yard !! One time I told him to buy me a tree, he told me to go buy it myself. :rofl:
> 
> When I opened his ring box, happily laid my eyes on the one he'd chosen.... half of me was elated -as it was MY dream Ring....but in the next breathe, I told him he spent too much...(with an appreciative )...I was thinking of our future together ....even that was more important than the Ring.
> 
> It's just like anything else in life... People feel differently in different areas (sexuality, love languages, beliefs, importance of ring wearing, the list is endless isn't it?) ... and it's OK..unless the 2 of them feel very differently --then the hard feelings come in.
> 
> Ok husband is right here...I asked him how HE feels, he admits it's a good thing to wear them.... then added this..."You know ME, I am a safety person"... then he goes into when we watched this horrific movie yrs ago where some madman wanted the woman's expensive Diamond, couldn't get it off her finger, the CUT her finger off with pliers!! He said after seeing that, he'd never encourage someone to wear a ring.... Strange response I know. Then adds... "Besides, for a guy a ring is nothing more than a Skirt magnant".
> 
> I'm sure this will BE the strangest reply on this thread - ha ha!


Don't worry, I don't even wear one so I must have no feelings.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

mablenc said:


> Don't worry, I don't even wear one so I must have no feelings.


My whole purpose to post on this thread is to point out, that one can still be committed for life, deeply in love & still take their rings off... just cause another feels differently does not minus , what could be the same measure of love...even though they view this differently. As you can read in these replies. 

Unless of course....They THINK EXACTLY ALIKE (that a ring should never leave the finger outside of cleaning/ safety)....Then Yes... I can see where this WOULD be a huge deal.... I guess it's vital to understand our spouse's feelings on this before we jump to conclusions though. 

A variety of views is the spice of life... 

As a side note...Getting ready for a Party at our house ... lots of guests... I just slipped my rings on... I wouldn't have bothered getting his... but I did -thanks to this thread ...Oh my, it's too [email protected]#$ ...it's on, but we might have some FUN getting it off later...might have to break out the K-Y. 


23 yrs ago >>


----------



## Coffee Amore

SA - I agree with you..if the couple has agreed not to wear rings then it's not an issue. However, if they have agreed to wear rings and one of them stops for non-work related or health reasons, I would be concerned.

The reason I asked about the romantic v. nonromantic view of rings comes from a conversation with my mother where she said she doesn't see the point of wearing wedding rings. She is the most practical, non-sentimental person I know. She said they didn't get the rings when they got married and afterwards couldn't be bothered to buy rings since what was the point..she and my dad knew they were legally married. They've been married over 40 years now. Still no rings though. They don't even celebrate their wedding anniversary, but that's how they're wired. Not outwardly romantic at all. 
That couldn't be me though. I like pb76no who posted above find it very sentimental to keep the ring that we exchanged during the ceremony. In fact, I don't want to part with this ring for another one. My husband recently offered to buy a flashier ring but I refused. I still remember going to the jewelry store run by a Chinese immigrant couple that we got to know later on in the years. We bought other jewelry from them as the years went on. I remember trying on various rings until the one I wear now came out. I remember wearing it out that store feeling both overwhelmed at how much we paid for it and wondering if we should have bought a more reasonable ring. I remember my spouse saying it was worth it and he didn't mind the price. It's all special to me. A new ring, a bigger diamond just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## MrsLadyWriter

Some women, like my niece, cannot go out of the house without full makeup which I can't because of a skin condition I have. Others, like me, cannot go out without our jewelry.

At home I don't wear my rings because the engagement ring catches on EVERYTHING. And hubby hates it when it scratches his back or arm during the night.

So, DH wears his all the time - it being a titanium band. But he had a wedding band made for me when we decided to renew our vows by finally marrying in our church. I wear it when we go out or have folks over. But as soon as I'm home all of my rings, earrings, and necklace come off.

BTW - I also have a antique wedding set that belonged to his mother. He inherited after she passed and offered to have it reset for me if I wanted a more updated setting. But I couldn't do that. It's a beautiful set with a diamond that was mined in 1902 and I wouldn't change it for the world! The only thing I did was have the engagement and wedding ring welded together so they wouldn't keep grinding together. I wear it on my middle finger next to my wedding ring. And I have my mother's wedding ring I sometimes wear on my right hand.

Bottom line - the wedding ring I wear 24/7 is the vow I took 19 years ago. We have our issues but I will never take THAT ring off. The gold band on my finger with the diamonds and sapphires is just a reminder of how much he cares for me and I wear it proudly when I'm out.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Coffee Amore said:


> The reason I asked about the romantic v. nonromantic view of rings comes from a conversation with my mother where she said she doesn't see the point of wearing wedding rings. She is the most practical, non-sentimental person I know. She said they didn't get the rings when they got married and afterwards couldn't be bothered to buy rings since what was the point..she and my dad knew they were legally married. They've been married over 40 years now. Still no rings though. They don't even celebrate their wedding anniversary, but that's how they're wired. Not outwardly romantic at all.


 Yeah, so long as they are both on the same page.... 

Even though I don't make a fuss over the wearing of them....like even today....it's HOT out (almost 90 degrees here) & they are TIGHT...uncomfortable for me... 

But I would most definitely WANT them...oh my YES!! In addition, unlike your Mom.... I would wither without the sentimental from my man... I would never marry one who wasn't geared this way.... showing that sweet vulnerability/ capable of his feelings on a sleeve.... 
If a man didn't have this...he'd outright ANNOY ME...and frankly I would ANNOY him as well. 
I need this >> 



> That couldn't be me though. I like pb76no who posted above find it very sentimental to keep the ring that we exchanged during the ceremony.






> In fact, I don't want to part with this ring for another one. My husband recently offered to buy a flashier ring but I refused. I still remember going to the jewelry store run by a Chinese immigrant couple that we got to know later on in the years. We bought other jewelry from them as the years went on. I remember trying on various rings until the one I wear now came out. I remember wearing it out that store feeling both overwhelmed at how much we paid for it and wondering if we should have bought a more reasonable ring. I remember my spouse saying it was worth it and he didn't mind the price. It's all special to me. A new ring, a bigger diamond just wouldn't be the same.


I'd feel exactly the same...it's an ushering you back in time to where your Love story "officially" began...some things have a great sentimental attachment to them...and for life. Like I say... I'd be SICK if I lost mine..

Now my Mother, after her & my dad were through, she went & threw hers in the ocean... I yelled at her for that, I told her, she could have at least given it to me... I guess that would have been strange too.... what does one do with the ring that no longer represents the love & commitment ??


----------



## john117

We never bought wedding rings. 30 years ago we decided to spend the $300 budget on a VCR to time-shift my wife's soap operas while she was in grad school...


----------



## courseplotter

During my first marriage, I had to have mine cut off after an accident several years ago. I never put it back on. Took me a long time to realize it was because I wanted to keep a foot out the door from my ex. I wasn't happy with her.

Remarried now, I pridefully wear my ring and I won't take it off for any reason except safety.


----------



## badcompany

I always wear mine. I smashed my hand and had to use a small hammer and a rag around the finger to get my band somewhat round again so I could get my finger out of it.
As you can imagine it's not looking all that great but it's there and it stays there.
My wife is a nurse and the stone catches on clothing so she leaves hers at home.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

My ex and I both wore our wedding bands. He was a poor law school student when we met so I never got an engagement ring. Honestly I would have liked one and had hoped for an anniversary ring at 10 years. 

My dad was a mechanical engineer and he would sometimes not wear his due to dangers on the job which I totally understand. One time he was working on the car and accidentally touched the positive contact on the battery - It still has a melted pit mark on it - he had to immerse his hand in water to cool it down - burned a circle around his ring finger. 

But as a single person who checks out ring fingers, it is very annoying when men don't wear them. I have struck up conversations with men many times only to find out they are married. I'd just rather know up front they aren't available.


----------



## Kristisha

We are wearing our wedding rings the whole time, except for when I takea shower I have to take it off ( and my engagement ring) because they slip my finger


----------



## anotherguy

"Do you wear your wedding ring?"

Yes.

"Do you ever take off your wedding ring?"

No, not really. Sometimes I am doing hard work my finger can swell so I take it off - that sort of thing.


----------



## bbdad

I used to take it off in the gym because it would get bent or be in the way with weight lifting. Also, when I was kickboxing / grappling, the ring was not comfortable. However, over the years, I have lost 3 of them. So, I finally got one tattooed on. I figure if I ever lose this one, I was not meant to wear one.


----------



## Anonymous07

I always wear my wedding ring, which is also sautered to my engagement ring. When we said our vows, we exchanged the rings as our commitment to one another and I want others to know I am married. I'll take my ring off when I shower, at night, or when I am doing something that might ruin my ring, but I always wear my ring in public. My husband also always wears his wedding band, unless he's doing something that might damage the ring.


----------



## hambone

Rugs said:


> I saw this on the infidelity forum and thought this was a good question for the happily married.
> 
> Do you wear your wedding ring?
> Do you ever take off your wedding ring?


I misplaced my wedding ring once... Actually I miss placed 2 rings. My wedding ring and my college ring...

Found the wedding ring.. never did find the college ring..

BUT, since that time... very rarely do I take my wedding ring off. 

As a consequence, it is very dirty.. but I know where it is!


----------



## Ikaika

Rugs said:


> I saw this on the infidelity forum and thought this was a good question for the happily married.
> 
> Do you wear your wedding ring?
> Do you ever take off your wedding ring?


I don't wear a wedding ring. I know that annoys some women. It does not bother my wife. I used to but the problem was that when we first got married I was actively doing lab research for hours on end. I would pull the gloves over my hand and invariably a tear would result around the ring on my finger. I would take it off when I entered the lab and not put it back on till I left. Since I was working seven days a week for 10 hour days at that time, I guess at some point I stop putting it back on when I left the lab. 

I eventually lost it. I actually think I lost it in the lab (don't work in that lab any longer). I asked my wife if she wanted me to get a replacement. She said she would rather spend the money on other things. "It is just a ring and it does not change anything in terms of our marriage."


----------



## soccermom2three

I wear my wedding/engagement rings all the time. They never come off. The only time I didn't wear them was because of swelling during pregnancy.

My husband doesn't wear his ever. I think he wore it for a couple weeks after the wedding. He just didn't like wearing it.


----------



## Snow cherry

My H wears his ring..never has taken it off.
I've never had a wedding ring and I don't think I want one. Rings are annoying. 
I bought my H a ring many years after our marriage. We couldn't afford rings
When we were young. Rings are overrated and but then again, I have issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

When we got married, we were dirt broke. We bought two plain gold bands, no frills whatsoever. Other than taking them off for surgeries or for my last trimester when I was swollen, we wear them continuously. 

I love seeing the symbol of our union and I do think of the day I put that ring on his finger when I see it.


----------



## Pandakiss

I think we have cycled through 5 rings each by now. I have mine which I picked out and paid for. It's a stone that looks like onyx but it's not. 

Husband has one. He wears it every blue moon. I wear mine when I feel like it. Had it on today but not yesterday. It comes off as soon as I walk in the door. 

I'm trying to up grade to a different ring, but I keep finding things to spend money on instead. I want to get a band and one with a stone. 

I'm between a few different styles, all steampunk. Then I will get him a band. Undecided if it will match. We have never had matching rings. 

But I keep finding shoes and clothes...well one day...one day. 

We are chillin outside now, I'm not wearing it. I only wear it when I'm out during the day. If we are riding the bus, I'll leave it home. I think he wore his ring when we saw iron man 3 opening day.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf

I was married on a Saturday, and the following Monday I ruined my wedding ring. I believe I am on my fourth. After the ruining of my first ring I started putting my ring on a necklace when I was working on a boat. Other then when I was a lobsterman, I have always worn my ring. I don't take it off for dishes or showers. My wife will take hers off for the gym, showers and dishes. Otherwise she has hers on all the time as well.


----------



## toxxik

We had a double ring ceremony 15 years ago. While pregnant my fingers were too swollen so I bought a bigger band. I never go without my rings, with the exception of one really craptastic week a few months ago when I finally unleashed all the pent up issues I had bottled up. For our anniversary I replaced my DHs band with a more modern looking black ceramic and was torn about doing it. I finally came to grips that its still a visible symbol if us that he is never without so changing it wasn't that big of a deal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy

Just lost mine! Long story, but it is gone. A least it is not the one from our marriage...although I thought I still had that one and can't fine it. I wanted to run out and find a cheap one, but my DW wants me to wait until I find the one I want. I just feel naked without it!


----------



## barbados

TCSRedhead said:


> When we got married, we were dirt broke. We bought two plain gold bands, no frills whatsoever. Other than taking them off for surgeries or for my last trimester when I was swollen, we wear them continuously.
> 
> I love seeing the symbol of our union and I do think of the day I put that ring on his finger when I see it.


I actually was unemployed when we got married (went back to school to finish my degree) so there was no money for a wedding ring. My wife's in laws had matching wedding bands made for us that were very beautiful. We both wore them for about 10 minutes. LOL

They are side by side in my wife's jewelry box ! We were never believers in the whole you need some mark to show you are married thing. 

Like my wife said last year "I don't have a wedding ring, but the people I work with know my husband is my partner in life"


----------



## Caribvistors

My wife now has two wedding rings. The original one is white gold that matches with her diamond engagement ring and the other, bought years later, is yellow gold with a row diamonds in a channel that is worn alone. With very few exceptions she always wears one of them. 

I grew out of my original plain gold wedding rink and bought a nice Irish Claddagh style replacement, which I also wear every day. The only time I take it off will at night when the skin under it sometimes becomes irritated from soap or whatever. This ring, along with a watch is the only jewelry that I wear.


----------



## MrsTitoFrito

I always wear my rings. I take them off when I do things where they could get caught or damaged. MrTitoFrito keeps his on all the time as far as I know. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777

I have never put my wedding ring on my finger. Only one person has ever put that ring on my finger, and she only did it once. I figure, she put on, it stays on.


----------



## anonim

why would you NOT wear your wedding ring??? isnt its purpose to show that you are married?


----------



## Reluctant_Doubter

I have worn my wedding ring 24/7 since the day I was married. It comes off rarely for very practical reasons, viz, some sports activities and certain manual work around the house.

Wearing it has always been very special to me. It is a powerful symbol for me.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I wear mine all the time. Only time it comes off is if I'm cooking something that I am getting my hands in. Its not expensive, its a 90 dollar titanium one, but its a symbol to me, too.


----------



## bubbly girl

I love wearing my wedding & engagement rings. There's so much meaning to me behind them.

My engagement ring isn't anything big or flashy, but I love it. Like many young couples starting out, we were dirt poor. My husband wouldn't propose to me without an engagement ring...he said I deserved to have it done right. My engagement ring cost about $300 and the man had to make payments on it. To me, along with my wedding band, it is the most valuable piece of jewelry I own. 

My husband wore his wedding band for years (even though he wasn't supposed to at work). One day he had an accident with it at work. He was coming down a ladder, didn't realize his ring was caught on something and jumped of the last few rungs. The ring cut right through the skin and got lodged underneath his knuckle. He had to go to the hospital to have it removed and get stitched up. He was lucky it didn't rip his finger clear off. 

After that he didn't wear it for years. He especially can't wear it to work now because he works on alot of live high voltage and its way to dangerous. I never complained about him not wearing a ring, but he didn't feel right not wearing one so about 2 yrs ago he got our wedding date tattooed on his left ring finger so now thats his wedding ring. I love it and think it looks pretty sexy. 

I got the same tattoo, but since I wear my rings it's covered up.


----------



## shy_guy

When we got married, we spent more than we could really afford for wedding rings, despite the fact that it isn't traditional in my wife's culture and country (where we were living at the time). mine was a simple, thin band that at first, I thought looked a bit feminine. My wife's was a simple matching band (the wedding ring) and one with a tiny diamond set (the engagement ring). 

through the years, I was not allowed to wear rings or a watch while working with explosives during the years where that was my job, but I wore it to work and back every day. It got very difficult to take it off, though, so my knuckle stayed roughed up just from putting it on and taking ot off every day.

When my wife got pregant the first time, her ring size changed, and she has not been able to wear her wedding ring since. We wanted to have them resized, but for whatever reason, we just didn't.

When I moved on from my military job, I never took my ring off again. Now, I have a groove around my finger where it fits, and it will no longer go over my knuckle, so I couldn't slide it off even if I wanted to.

My wife just had her 50th birthday. I like buying things for her. For her birthday, we went shopping in Shanghai, and found an absolutely GORGEOUS gold band for her. 50th is gold, so that's what I wanted to get for her. It fits, and she put it onto the wedding ring finger. It's much larger than what we could have afforded when we got married, and actually, I'm happy about that - she's earned something nicer by now. So now, she has a new ring, and one that will actually fit her hands in modern times.


----------



## carolsmith86

It's been very nice here for both of you. I also love my wedding ring very much we have just got married and I and John both have customized our wedding ring from an online jewelry store. We have purchased a beautiful couple's wedding ring for us. Both of us wear our rings regularly. My wedding ring means a lot to me.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

The turning point in my marriage was actually when my husband stopped wearing his ring. I got him a nice Tungsten band, nothing crazy expensive but it's pretty and it's simple.

My wedding set was about $700. It's small but I think it's really pretty. If and when the paperwork goes through for the divorce I think I may turn it into a necklace; I never took my ring off for more than a couple hours at a time, and it means a lot to me. I want to keep it just to remind me of the good that came with the bad in my marriage.

So somewhat changing the question: ladies/gentlemen, when you separated from your spouse, what did you do with your ring?


----------



## hambone

I have a beautiful wedding ring... for a guy!

It's a channel ring. It has a center stone with 8 diamonds surrounding it plus, on the sides.. it has two rows of 3 diamonds.

I had it before we married. I just shifted it from my right hand to my left hand.

I wear it virtually 24.7.365. Rarely do I take it off. I'm kind of absentminded. I'm afraid that if I take it off routinely... I will surely lose it..

PLUS, I am happily married and out of respect for my wife... I wear it..


----------



## CharlieParker

After we quit smoking our rings no longer fit so we go new ones, nicer as well as larger. Now that we've dropped some of the weight the new rings are a bit too big and I do worry about it flying off my finger. Still have a way to go before the original one fits.


----------



## canjad80

I'm divorced so take it for what it's worth, but neither of us really wore our rings often. We would put them on if we were going out for an evening, but not for day-to-day life. We both had jobs where it was dangerous to wear jewellery and it was just too much hassle to be taking them off and on all the time.



LoveAtDaisys said:


> So somewhat changing the question: ladies/gentlemen, when you separated from your spouse, what did you do with your ring?


My ex lost his not long after we separated. Six years post-divorce, I still have mine. I considered pawning it, but I don't really need the money, so I just kept it. I figure the price of gold is bound to keep going up so I think of it as a long-term investment


----------



## Fozzy

I was visiting my 89 yr old grandmother yesterday in the hospital and noticed she still wears her wedding ring. My grandpa's been gone for almost 30 years now.


----------



## Pandakiss

My grandmother was a widower of about 20/30 years before she passed, she wore her wedding band til she died. Never took it off to cook or clean. When I was 9 or so I asked why she still wore it. She said something like, it dosent come off anymore....

But I think she would have never taken it off regardless. OTOH I don't wear mine often, and it's hot and humid here so I just leave it home. I love my ring, lose it constantly, but still don't wear it. DUH right.....


----------



## loving1

Awww hehe I would never take mine off!!!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I wear mine and my engagement ring only when I leave the house.

I'm a farm girl, so as soon as I come home they come off. They are a little big and clunky for me so they get in the way or could fall off if I'm doing outside chores or washing dishes. 

I don't shower or sleep in mine either. Just when I go out. But I love wearing them. They just aren't practical for my home life style.

If we are being honest, I really would prefer to wear only my engagement ring. It's smaller, and fits better. But I would never do that because of the money spent on the wedding ring, and because I love it. I'd just rather look at it than wear it. lol

Note: I don't wear any other jewelry, ever! I don't even have my ears pierced. I don't own a single necklace or bracelet. 

Husband wears his nearly 100% of the time. He sleeps, showers, and works in it.

The only time I see it come off is when he is playing baseball or going swimming.

I love that he wears it all the time. Before we got married he didn't think he would like wearing it. I was worried he wouldn't. But he loves it. 

I don't know why but sometimes I love at him and his wedding ring and it makes my heart thud. It looks so beautiful on him, and the fact that it means he is mine. 

It looks especially sexy if he's naked.


----------



## badcompany

I wear mine all the time and it's as beat up as I am.
My grandfather was the same until his got across some electrical connections and it got really hot! He still has a scar around the finger from it.


----------



## Spikeygrrl

My husband has skinny fingers but large knuckles; any ring which can fit over his knuckles bounces around bigtime after he puts it on. He leaves it home when he deploys. He's a combat medic, and God forbid it should slip off his finger when he has to get up to his elbows in a buddy's torso when he has NO TIME to glove up, yanno??? I take mine off only when I'm doing a task which requires rubber gloves, of which we always have an abundant supply (DUH).


----------



## healedinphx

Neither of us hardly ever take off our wedding rings off, but we're both into tattoos and we opted to get tattoo rings in addition to our actual rings. I understand tattoos aren't everyone's thing but we both like knowing there's something there to symbolize our love and commitment to one another in the event that either of us aren't able to wear our ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MambaZee

At home, I rarely wear it since I don't usually wear jewelry at home. Whenever I head out, I wear it. H does, too, unless he's playing sports on the weekend.


----------



## Hufftie

I always take mine off when I go for a workout - it gets damaged by the bars and gives me a HUGE callous!


----------



## argyle

I always wear mine...unless I start getting a rash...then it goes on the other hand. Titanium is great, btw.

My wife lost her first 3? wedding rings, although we had enough foresight to store her engagement ring at the bank. She wears a ring, but the cheapo silver one from Amazon. There's not much point in getting anything nicer, as I think she's lost it again.

--Argyle


----------



## Weathered

As a material object of limited value to both my wife and I, we no longer wear them (and haven't done so for a few years now) as we found our rings bothersome to wear because they became too loose for me and too tight for her. We haven't bothered to resize them simply because we haven't placed enough priority on the pieces of alloy and diamond. This hasn't changed or reflected our marriage relationship in the least. 

Neither of us are sentimental, which might explain this. But we do value the marriage relationship as it is a reflection of our faith. 
Married for over 10 years now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loves2hard

Don't wear it while I'm home but if we are out yes. I absolutely hate wearing it if I'm cooking or cleaning.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Tomara

Well since I am getting a divorce, I don't wear mine. I did wear it every single day while I was "married". Anyone want to buy an 8K ring :lol:


----------



## CharlieParker

CharlieParker said:


> After we quit smoking our rings no longer fit so we go new ones, nicer as well as larger. Now that we've dropped some of the weight the new rings are a bit too big and I do worry about it flying off my finger. Still have a way to go before the original one fits.


And today it got too loose to wear at all. I feel naked. Will investigate options over the weekend.


----------



## Faiora

My personal perspective: If my husband took his ring off completely and went out, it wouldn't bother me. I'd ask him about it, because I know it's not something he's likely to do - but any concerns I had would be purely based on my knowledge of his values, and what it means to him to take his ring off. 

*If you're with someone you know well, then you should be able to tell if it is a bad sign that they're taking off their ring. *

If I took off my ring, it would likely be because of discomfort, and I am also forgetful so I would be entirely likely to leave it wherever I set it down, and go on with my life. While this would bother my husband (because he sees the ring as important), it would not imply to him that I was cheating because he knows me too well.


----------



## Doe

I've been married for 24 years and my husband has never worn his ring. It bothers me that he makes excuses why he doesn't wear it. To me it's a symbol and representation that I am committed to him. A year ago I took off my ring and haven't worn it since. He has never asked why I don't wear my ring anymore. His belief is that you don't need to wear a ring to show committment, I agree with him about that, but if it's no big deal, then why not wear it if it means so much to your spouse?


----------



## mablenc

Faiora said:


> My personal perspective: If my husband took his ring off completely and went out, it wouldn't bother me. I'd ask him about it, because I know it's not something he's likely to do - but any concerns I had would be purely based on my knowledge of his values, and what it means to him to take his ring off.
> 
> *If you're with someone you know well, then you should be able to tell if it is a bad sign that they're taking off their ring. *
> 
> If I took off my ring, it would likely be because of discomfort, and I am also forgetful so I would be entirely likely to leave it wherever I set it down, and go on with my life. While this would bother my husband (because he sees the ring as important), it would not imply to him that I was cheating because he knows me too well.


I agree if your spouse was always wearing it rain or shine and expressed a clear importance to wearing one, then I'd be freaking out and highly suspicious of them if they stop wearing it out if the blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canopus

The rings are symbols of the true in the heart. Ring or not, what matters is true love between the partners.


----------



## Weathered

Doe said:


> I've been married for 24 years and my husband has never worn his ring. It bothers me that he makes excuses why he doesn't wear it. To me it's a symbol and representation that I am committed to him. A year ago I took off my ring and haven't worn it since. He has never asked why I don't wear my ring anymore. His belief is that you don't need to wear a ring to show committment, I agree with him about that, but if it's no big deal, then why not wear it if it means so much to your spouse?


That's why communication and mutual agreement is important. It's no longer about 'me' and what I want and like in a marriage. It's about giving to the spouse for their benefit. 

If it means so much to you, it should be made clear to your husband and he is made to understand why. Unless there is a pragmatic reason why he doesn't like to wear the ring, he can accommodate your desires with little sacrifice on his part.


----------



## canopus

I have been married 25 years and both my wife and I have worn our rings may be 1 year or less. I agree that if your spouse feels you have to wear it, by all means you should, that kind of makes her/him feel comfortable. However you reach a period in your lives that you know each other so well that your partner does not have to "see" you wearing a ring and still feels as comfortable as on day two of your marriage that both of you are dedicated to the relationship and committed to each other. The rings should represent something deeper in your hearts and minds...after about 10-15 years, you begin to read each other's minds....and the ring generally takes a back seat!


----------

